# Pietrus, Barnes might find money tight in this market



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Buyers aren't motivated
Pietrus, Barnes might find money tight in this market
Janny Hu, Chronicle Staff Writer
Friday, July 13, 2007

The NBA officially re-opened for business this week, setting its new salary cap at $55.63 million and ushering in the first wave of mega-contracts. Rashard Lewis received his max deal from Orlando and bumped Darko Milicic to Memphis, and New Jersey's Vince Carter, Detroit's Chauncey Billups and Charlotte's Gerald Wallace agreed to re-up with their old teams for big money.

So what happens now that the biggest names are off the market?

Free agency enters its second phase, in which the Warriors and other salary-capped teams do the bulk of their shopping and where the midlevel exception reigns. This year's is set at $5.36 million, which is lower than most expected and is only a slight raise from last year's $5.22 million.

For Warriors' free agents Matt Barnes and Mickael Pietrus, it's the likely ceiling with almost every team over the cap, but getting close to that salary is going to be a tough sell this summer.

League sources said Toronto, Dallas and Miami were among those interested in Pietrus, but the Raptors committed their midlevel exception to sharpshooter Jason Kapono, and the Heat are still hoping to lure point guard Mo Williams away from Milwaukee.

Talks with Golden State have been slow-moving and interest in a multi-year deal might be lukewarm on both ends. Happy Walters, Pietrus' agent, said the Warriors "have not been very responsive" since tendering a one-year offer of about $3.5 million last month.

"If they have an interest in keeping Mickael, they need to let us know," Walters said.

Warriors vice president Chris Mullin confirmed this week that he has been in contact with both Pietrus' and Barnes' representatives, but no deal appears close with the latter, either.

Barnes' agent, Dan Fegan, declined to answer questions while in Las Vegas for the summer league, but it's unlikely that the Warriors will commit close to their full midlevel exception to Barnes after paying the league minimum of $771,331 last season.

That leaves Barnes and Pietrus competing for dollars in a crowded yet unexceptional market that figures to get stingier as the summer progresses. Williams and Cleveland's Anderson Varejao are the top remaining names, but might not receive more than the midlevel, given the scarcity of teams left under the salary cap.

Players in the next tier include guards Steve Blake and Sasha Pavlovic and big men Mikki Moore and Andray Blatche. Joe Smith, Ime Udoka, Daniel Ewing and Melvin Ely also are available should the Warriors pass on their own free agents.

The Warriors are still estimated to be over the cap despite trading Jason Richardson and his hefty salary to Charlotte on draft night, so they have only their midlevel and bi-annual exception ($1.83 million) with which to sign free agents. They can match offers for the restricted Pietrus without using those cap exceptions, and also have their $10 million trade exception to use in trades for players making that much or less.

The good news is that Golden State should still have roughly $10 million to spend once it signs draft picks Marco Belinelli and Kosta Perovic before reaching the new luxury-tax ceiling of $67.87 million, which the Warriors don't want to hit unless they can land a player of Kevin Garnett's caliber. Their financial wiggle room increases even more if Pietrus signs elsewhere and the Warriors don't match.

Briefly: Free-agent guard Kelenna Azubuike, who also is seeking a new deal with the Warriors, remains day-to-day for the summer league after spraining his ankle in practice this week. ... Baron Davis left Las Vegas in time to pick up "Best Upset" honors on behalf of the Warriors at the 15th annual ESPY awards in Los Angeles on Wednesday. Golden State won the online vote for its ousting of top-seeded Dallas during the playoffs. ESPN will air the show, hosted by LeBron James and Jimmy Kimmel, at 6 p.m. Sunday.

E-mail Janny Hu at [email protected]. 

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/07/13/SPGHAQVJTH1.DTL


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

We've still got our mid-level exception, as well as the 1.8M bi-annual, so who knows? :whoknows:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Francis is available, but unlikely for Mavs*

By JEFF CAPLAN
Star-Telegram Staff Writer
Within 48 hours, and possibly sooner, Steve Francis will sign with his next team. Odds that it's the Mavericks are low.

Francis' agent, Jeff Fried, on Wednesday said the veteran point guard is still considering the Mavs, Houston, Miami and Los Angeles Clippers. Of those four teams, the Heat and Clippers need the most help at that position.

As far as the Mavs taking on the former All-Star who played his first five seasons in Houston, one NBA source said that Francis would likely sign elsewhere.

Francis cleared waivers Wednesday and can officially sign a new deal. Portland bought out the remaining two years of his contract for $30 million last week, so Francis is shopping for the best fit as opposed to the best financial deal.

"The best fit for team success," Fried said. "And where Steve can be a meaningful player."

Mavs coach Avery Johnson has said he plans to give Devin Harris greater responsibility at point guard, and Jason Terry also plays the position. Also, J.J. Barea, who has played well for the Mavs' summer league team, could have his contract extended for next season.

*Pietrus likes Mavs*

Golden State restricted free agent Mickael Pietrus has an interest in joining the Mavs, a deal that would likely require a sign-and-trade deal, his agent, Happy Walters, said.

Walters said the Mavs are one of four teams in discussions about the 6-foot-6 swingman, who has spent all four years of his career with the Warriors.

He's seeking the full mid-level exception of $5.36 million, Walters said. Cleveland and Miami are also reportedly interested.

Because Pietrus is a restricted free agent, the Warriors can match any offer. He made $2.5 million last season while averaging 11.1 points and 4.5 rebounds in 26.9 minutes a game.

The Mavs have the mid-level exception, plus a $1.83 biannual exception to use.

http://www.star-telegram.com/287/story/173672.html


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I like Pietrus, but serious how would our roster look with him?

Guards:
Devin
Terry
Stack
Ager

Forwards:
JHo
George
Dirk

Center:
Damp
Diop
Mbenga

That's 10 filled slots out of 13, and 3 of them will be fought between JJ, Pops and the 3 rookies.

The problem is that Dirk doesn't have a backup yet!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> The problem is that Dirk doesn't have a backup yet!


Chris Webber!!!!


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

You can always trade away Terry or Harris; something has to change. This offseason has been basically all smoke and no fire for the Mavs and they need to do something. Hopefully the team will improve when and if Mark stops being a wuss and makes a deal. there's still time.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Block said:


> You can always trade away Terry or Harris; something has to change. This offseason has been basically all smoke and no fire for the Mavs and they need to do something. Hopefully the team will improve when and if Mark stops being a wuss and makes a deal. there's still time.


Harris won't be traded this summer and the more time passes the more I doubt that anything will happen.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Chris Webber!!!!


oh man.... right now in the limited FA market out there. I'd love to see that happen.

Imagine, Stack willing to take 6th man a few years back. If CWebb does the same.....

:yay: :yay:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

If you could guarantee me that Dirk would learn from C-Webb how to pass and play like a big man, I'd overpay for Webber. :biggrin:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

xray said:


> If you could guarantee me that Dirk would learn from C-Webb how to pass and play like a big man, I'd overpay for Webber. :biggrin:


:worthy:


----------

